# The Steiner Predator Xtreme Riflescopes Have Arrived



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*The Steiner Predator Xtreme Riflescopes Have Arrived*

We have received a shipment of the Steiner Predator Xtreme Riflescopes.....

*#5001 Steiner Predator Xtreme 2.5-10x42 with S-1 Reticle @ $799.99*
This versatile scope is great for eastern whitetail or western mule deer. Rugged 30mm tube, generous field-of-view, .25 MOA adjustment and lightweight design make this a good match for any hunting rifle.

*#5002 Steiner Predator Xtreme 3-12x56 with S-1 Reticle @ $899.99*With its larger 56mm objective, you'll spot game under any lighting condition. Like all Predator scopes it has interchangeable windage/elevation dials that re-set to "0", 30mm tubes, larger turret knobs and power ring with deep knurling

*#5003 Steiner Predator Xtreme 4-16x50 with S-1 Reticle @ $999.99*
The higher magnification range lets you target anything from varmints to big game. This scope also features side parallax adjustment, a generous 4" of eye relief and a fully waterproof, fog-proof construction.








*S-1 Reticle*

*Steiner Description:*
Your senses tingle with the sound of distant movement, but all you see are trees and brush. Until you look through your Steiner Predator Xtreme scope. You scan in the direction your instincts tell you to look, and there!

Steiner's new Predator Xtreme optimizes your eyes for the highest levels of contrast and definition between your prey and its surroundings. Using Steiner's unique CAT (Color Adjusted Transission) technology, deer and other game pop out of background folioge and shade.

*Specs:*
C.A.T (Color Adjusted Transmission) Game Sensing lens coatings 
High grade optical glass 
Index-matched, multi-chemical, multi-coating 
S-1 Ballistic Plex Reticle 
Second Reticle Plane 
1/4 MOA Adjustment Click Value 
Reset to Zero, interchange dial Adjustment System 
Advanced windage and elevation adjustments 
Double internal spring tension system 
3.5" - 4.0" Eye Relief 
Nitrogen filled, Waterproof & Fog-proof with turret caps off 
-22 °F - +140 °F Operating Temperature Range 
Precision gauged and hand fitted internal assemblies 
Zero tolerance interface between zoom lenses and guide tube and zoom tube 
Solid, Stress-Free One-Piece Outer Tube 
Precision gauged and hand-fitted internal assemblies

Personally I think Steiner hit a home run with this scope. If we can answer any questions for you please let us know.

BTW, we also stock the *#5416 Steiner Military/Tactical 4-16x50mm with G2 Mil-Dot Reticle* @ *$2295.99*


----------

